

Free Market Communism - sharemywin

I think I have a way to cure poverty. What if we created a national auction system for low wage labor. The person is paid $11.15 an hour(poverty rate). Their time is auctioned off. They can refuse an offer but the difference between an offer they take and the highest offer is subtracted off their pay. They can work less than 40 hr a week but again subtracted off. And it&#x27;s paid for by a national sales tax. So how much would cost? To pay the 10.5M unemployed cost 234.3B. Subtract unemployement benefits 116B. Bring Minimum wage and lower to $11.15&#x2F;hr. 3.6M cost 28.8B The rest of the people in proverty 31.9M assuming avg pay at 9.15 hr. 127.8B.<p>Total of 275B.<p>National Sales tax of 3.05% on 9T personal consumption(assumes not taxing unprepared food, housing etc.)<p>feedback?
======
sharemywin
about $72 a month sales tax to the average family

